# Suche neue Trails in den Harburger Bergen, Rosengarten etc.



## Markusdr (27. Juli 2017)

Moin zusammen,

ich suche die ein oder andere Abfahrt und war die letzten Tage mal wieder auf meinen Standardrouten unterwegs.1-2x bin ich dann auch mal abgebogen und hatte gehofft mal auf eine neue Abfahrt zu treffen doch leider klappte das eher weniger und ich war genervt.

Hier hab ich mal so meine Standardrouten zusammengefasst:
http://www.gpsies.com/mapUser.do?username=Phreak2k3

Habt ihr Tipps und Ideen wo ich auch mal hinkönnte oder welche Trails vielleicht noch ganz schön wären anzuschließen oder zu verbinden? Ich fahre nen 120/120er Rotwild und gerne technische Trails.

Lieben Dank


----------



## kaliberat (28. Juli 2017)

Deine Frage kann ich Dir leider nicht beantworten, da ich selber gerade erst neu in Neugraben bin und mir auch gerade erst ein MTB zugelegt habe.
Vielen Dank aber fürs Teilen Deiner Touren! Hilft ungemein beim Kennenlernen der HaBe's!
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusdr (28. Juli 2017)

@kaliberat: gerne. Das sind so 3 kleine Runden mit meinem Lieblingstrails drin. Viel Spaß beim Fahren und wenn du ne Frage hast, hau mich gern an.


----------



## kaliberat (28. Juli 2017)

Fragen habe ich als Anfänger ohne Ende 
Aber eher fahrtechnischer Natur. Habe mir z. B. in den Kopp gesetzt, den Bunnyhop zu beherrschen. Um dem etwas näher zu kommen, nehme ich im September an einem Kurs von bikeride teil (erstmal Fahrsicherheitsgrundlagen...).
Deine Rundkurse würde ich erstmal unter dem Gesichtspunkt Fitness angehen.


----------



## Markusdr (28. Juli 2017)

kaliberat schrieb:


> Deine Rundkurse würde ich erstmal unter dem Gesichtspunkt Fitness angehen.


Da gibt es auch die offiziellen Strecken. http://www.regionalpark-rosengarten.de/aktiv-und-erleben-2/mountainbike-touren/ kannst du auch mal fahren für den Bereich.


----------



## dorfteich (28. Juli 2017)

Markusdr schrieb:


> Hier hab ich mal so meine Standardrouten zusammengefasst:
> http://www.gpsies.com/mapUser.do?username=Phreak2k3



In Deiner Sammlung hast Du immer schön den Hasselbrack Trail umfahren, dass wäre noch eine Lücke zum auffüllen.
Auch in der Heide gibt es schöne Trails wie Panzertrail etc.
Je wie flexibel Du bist kann ich dir diese live zeigen, wohne ja hier und habe keine Anreise 
Bin aber kein Hardcore Downhill Fahrer, eher gemütlich. Nur Strecken die ich gut kenne, auch mit Tempo.
War heute in der Heide kurze Runde, war 2 Wochen nicht aktiv, Kondition geht ja leider schnell in den Keller.

@kaliberat: gilt natürlich auch für Dich


----------



## kaliberat (28. Juli 2017)

@dorfteich: Deal! Habe kommende Woche noch Urlaub -> eine Abendrunde wäre also auf jeden Fall möglich.
Wohne nahe der Bushaltestelle Waldkehre.
Gruß
Jörg


----------



## dorfteich (28. Juli 2017)

@kaliberat: Ich kann dieses Wochenende so ab 14 Uhr und nächste Woche ab 17 Uhr, Start Waldfrieden.
Die Woche darauf beginnt Rennrad Training, da 120km Cyclassics, da muss ich noch etwas Strecke machen 
Kurz zu mir: M41, Laufen seit 2012, Rad ab 2014 und MTB 2016 (29" Fully) angefangen, Harz Rennrad und MTB auch schon verhaftet.
Für Trails die ich nicht kenne gehe ich eher kein Risko ein und steige eher ab als es zu versuchen , 
will mir den Köhlbrandbückenlauf nicht versauen.
Je nach Zeit und Lust kann man die Trails kombinieren oder abkürzen.


----------



## kaliberat (2. August 2017)

Also, gesagt - getan, dorfteich hat mich mitgenommen, und unter anderem sind wir den Hasselbrack-Trail gefahren (bei ziemlich viel Matsch).
Sehr nette Erfahrung (Tour und Forumsmitglied) --> besten Dank und gerne mal wieder!


----------



## kaliberat (19. November 2017)

Wo in den HaBes finde ich Stellen, an denen ich das Droppen oder leichtere Sprünge üben kann.
Ein Freund (Nicht-MTBler) erzählte mir neulich etwas von „ganz nah am Falkenbergsweg“.
Habe ich bislang aber nicht gefunden.

Also, falls jemand etwas Genaueres weiß.... wäre super!


----------



## dorfteich (19. November 2017)

nördlich vom Panzertrail ist einer... ca hier https://www.google.de/maps/dir/53.4....8180452,626m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!4m1!3e2?hl=de

Oder am Moisburger Stein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaliberat (19. November 2017)

Du nun wieder, Oliver! Gerne Bild von Karte mit Markierung per Mail!


----------



## dorfteich (19. November 2017)

siehe Post..


----------



## kaliberat (19. November 2017)

Gar nichts ziemlich nah am und östlich vom Falkenbergsweg?


----------



## dorfteich (19. November 2017)

mir nicht bekannt, im Zweifel den Garten umbauen und behaupten das war schon immer so


----------



## S-te-Fan-1809 (27. Dezember 2017)

Hey Biker‘s  
Ich möchte mich einmal kurz vorstellen. 

Mein Name ist Stefan und ich komme aus Elstorf/Neu Wulmstort. Ich habe vor Weihnachten mein MTB bekommen ( Bergamont Revox Elite) und bin absoluter Anfänger. Ich möchte nächstes Jahr voll durchstarten und würde mich freuen den einen oder anderen persönlich auf meinen ersten „langen Touren“ kennenzulernen und vieles von euch zu lernen  

Grüße der unerfahrene Stefan ;-)


----------



## dorfteich (27. Dezember 2017)

Moin Stefan,
sehr schön, und der dichte Wohnort ist gut für die artgerechte Bewegung Deines Rades ohne große Anreise.
Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten zur Zeit, schlammarm in der Heide fahren oder das volle Programm
mit Schlammlöcher im Wald.
Letzteres vermeide ich im Moment, da keine Lust das Rad anschl. zu putzen, da ich kein äußeren Kellereingang habe.
Je was Du vor hast, kann ich Dir etwas zeigen, von leicht bis Wurzelgeballer 
Daten zu mir siehe Post #8

Ach ja, mein lieblingstrail ist der Hasselbrack, leider sehr schlammig zur Zeit und hier und da liegen noch div. Bäume im Weg. Wird ja bald Zeit für die Fichtenmopets..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ws55 (30. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Stefan, tolles Rad hast du dir gegönnt. Gefällt mir.

Rund um den Segelflugplatz, Fischbeker Heide,  kann man noch gut fahren, stimmt. Ansonsten ist der Wald dieses Jahr sehr schlammig, Hasselbrack ist eigentlich toll, für mich deswegen derzeit nichts. Bin auch mir einem Hardtail unterwegs. Die Haake, also der Wald östlich des Ehestorfer Heuweges und bis zur A7, gefällt mir im Moment besser. Notfalls den Trailanteil senken und mehr Waldautobahn fahren. So mache ich es jedenfalls.

Viel Spaß, das Wetter passt ja leider im Moment nicht so.


----------



## kaliberat (30. Dezember 2017)

Man sieht sich ab März, egal ob östlich oder westlich vom Ehestorfer Heuweg.


----------



## dorfteich (31. Dezember 2017)

Fahrrad kaputt?


----------



## kaliberat (31. Dezember 2017)

Haha, nee! Einfach zu nass, das Geläuf!


----------



## dorfteich (31. Dezember 2017)

Deshalb verdrücke ich mich nach Lanzarote übernächste Woche, Rennrad antreiben ..


----------



## kaliberat (31. Dezember 2017)

Mein Neid ist Dir sicher. Viel Spaß!


----------



## T_N_T (4. Januar 2018)

Gesetzte Markierung
bei Harburg, 21149 Hamburg
https://goo.gl/maps/LxGherpathT2

Weiß nicht, ob der link funkt, ABBA da in der Nähe sind mindestens zwei gute Abfahrten. Zwischen scheinberg und dem Friedhof querab runter zum Falkenbergsweg. 

An einer Stelle ist auch der drop eine Betonmauer hinunter.


----------



## kaliberat (5. Januar 2018)

Ja, diese Drops kommen, glaube ich, auch in youtube-Videos die HaBes betreffend vor. Gucke ich mir nach dem Schietwetter mal an.


----------



## juju752 (24. Januar 2018)

Hier mal was neues aus HH. Bitte gerne Sterne geben.


----------



## dorfteich (28. Januar 2018)

@juju:
Wurde das Video mit einem Gimbal gemacht? Sieht so ruhig aus.

Hoffe ja mal, dass der Wald etwas trockener wird, auf die Schlammlöcher habe ich zur Zeit keine Lust, 
laufe da lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaliberat (1. April 2018)

Reine Interessensfrage: Wo genau finde ich die im Video gezeigte Stelle?






Danke und Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Catsoft (1. April 2018)

Ich würde auf Kuhtrift tippen....


----------



## kaliberat (1. April 2018)

Da war ich vergangenes Wochenende. Tolle Kicker etc., aber z. B. diesen Holzsteg gab es da nicht.
Vielleicht habe ich auch etwas übersehen!?


----------



## S-te-Fan-1809 (15. April 2018)

Hallo Freunde ☺️
Da das Wetter Jetzt ja einigermaßen gut aussieht würde ich mich gerne dem Mountainbiken widmen um mein bike endlich auszuführen. Da ich vollkommender Anfänger bin, würde ich mich freuen mit hier ein paar Begleiter für meine ersten Touren zu finden um einen guten Einstieg zu bekommen

Über jegliche antworten und Kontaktaufnahmen eurerseits freue ich mich sehr

Also bis dann - der Stefan


----------



## kaliberat (8. Juli 2018)

kaliberat schrieb:


> Reine Interessensfrage: Wo genau finde ich die im Video gezeigte Stelle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich würde auf Kuhtrift tippen....



Asche auf mein Haupt! Stimmt, das liegt nicht weit entfernt. War heute (08.07.18) dort. Leider sind die Holzstege weitgehend demoliert.
Sprungstube —> sehr passender Name


----------



## dorfteich (27. Juli 2018)

S-te-Fan-1809 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde ☺️
> Da das Wetter Jetzt ja einigermaßen gut aussieht würde ich mich gerne dem Mountainbiken widmen um mein bike endlich auszuführen. Da ich vollkommender Anfänger bin, würde ich mich freuen mit hier ein paar Begleiter für meine ersten Touren zu finden um einen guten Einstieg zu bekommen
> 
> Über jegliche antworten und Kontaktaufnahmen eurerseits freue ich mich sehr
> ...



Bist Du denn schon mal los gewesen? Ich kann diesen Sa. anbieten, wegen dem Wetter aber leichte Kost


----------



## kaliberat (4. November 2018)

Endlich kriege ich meinen ersten höheren Drop sicher hin.
Technik muss noch „floatiger“ werden, aber die anfänglichen Hemmungen sind weg.






@ juju752: Wo befindet sich der Trail aus dem Video? Die Sprünge sehen gut aus.


----------



## huetterei (27. November 2018)

Das ist das Ende vom Bredenberg Trail
https://www.google.com/maps/place/5...m5!1s0x0:0x0!7e2!8m2!3d53.4613906!4d9.8677855

Am einfachsten findest Du den Trail in Komoot.de als Bredenberg Trail.
Er kreuzt den Talweg und hat einige ganz ordentliche gebaute Kicker.

Aber Vorsicht beim kreuzen des Talwegs und beim Sprung von der Mauer. Man sieht bis zum Schluß fast nichts und es wäre ja blöd die Kindergartengruppe beim Picknick umzumähen.
Deshalb besser jemanden zum abchecken vorschicken.

Gruß
huetterei


----------



## kaliberat (7. Juli 2019)

juju752 schrieb:


> Hier mal was neues aus HH. Bitte gerne Sterne geben.


Ah jetzt, ja! Das ist doch der Trail in der Nähe von Alvesen, wo mittlerweile der Eigentümer / Pächter ein Verbotsschild aufgestellt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leman (1. April 2020)

kaliberat schrieb:


> Reine Interessensfrage: Wo genau finde ich die im Video gezeigte Stelle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin Zusammen, das würde mich auch interessieren. 
Kann dazu bitte einer Auskunft geben? Danke!


----------



## juju752 (2. April 2020)

Leman schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen, das würde mich auch interessieren.
> Kann dazu bitte einer Auskunft geben? Danke!


Am besten solche Infos nur per direkter Nachricht! Sowas muss man ja nicht im Internet verewigen! Das finden die Lokals mit Sicherheit nicht toll! Und durch die Folge der Verbreitung im Internet wurden auch schon viele Spots abgerissen.


----------



## kaliberat (4. April 2020)

Ja, dem kann ich mittlerweile nur zustimmen.


----------



## dorfteich (4. April 2020)

Deswegen schreibe ich auch nichts dazu, wenn jemand nach schönen Badebuchten fragt, sonst wird das da auch zu voll.
Allerdings anderes Forum und Land


----------



## Leman (5. April 2020)

Ist Euch mal aufgefallen, dass absichtlich Nägel an der Kärntner Hütte verstreut wurden? Ich hatte heute direkt einen Platten. Der Drahtstift steckte noch im Reifen.


----------



## dorfteich (5. April 2020)

Nichts gehört oder gesehen, starte aber immer Neugraben.
Vor 10 Jahren gab es mal sowas bei der ehemaligen Kaserne.
Aber auch nix gesehen, fahre öfter da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaliberat (5. April 2020)

Fahre auch eher selten per Rad dort vorbei. Allerdings wurde im Herbst / Winter an der Westseite des Geländes gebaut.
Vielleicht liegt deshalb noch etwas herum, was natürlich nicht sein sollte.
Haben auch andere vermehrt Platten wegen Nägeln?


----------



## dorfteich (5. April 2020)

@kaliberat: Wir müssen auch mal wieder los , ServiceStau an den Rädern aufdecken


----------



## kaliberat (5. April 2020)

Yepp —> siehe WhatsApp! Bike against Corona!


----------

